# sleep well baby bunny-so short lived



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

unfortunately came down this morning to find one of the baby bunnies had died overnight, it was the biggest and fattest of the lot of them so im not quite sure why.... and please no one say to me "it just wasnt meant to be" as i dont believe that....if it wasnt meant to be it should never have been born in the fist place.

sleep welkl baby bunny, at nearly 3 weeks old you shouldnt have died

love you x


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

*i agree*



xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> unfortunately came down this morning to find one of the baby bunnies had died overnight, "it just wasnt meant to be" as i dont believe that....if it wasnt meant to be it should never have been born in the fist place.
> 
> sleep welkl baby bunny, at nearly 3 weeks old you shouldnt have died
> 
> love you x


i agree R.I.P baby bunnie love you loads ive seen yhoo in the vids adorable:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

R.I.P lil bunny, xxx


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

oh hun im so sorry poor gingery furry bunny i hope all the others are ok


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

RIP baby ginger bun nobody could have loved you more than your 2 human Mummys
Big Hugs Cat/Ditta x


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

awwwww -hug- maby the mum sat on it? can that happen to bunnys?

R.I.P


----------

